# just wondering



## Robert2williams (Sep 22, 2013)

Are there anyone in IL on this page that's looking to mate there German Shepherd?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

The breeder practices we support on this site are broken down really well on 

click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

without the vet checks for health, temperament plus Puppy Warranties there are just too many beautiful purebred GSD's in --> GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums for us to do otherwise.

If you are already trialing your dog in some venue and in the GSD world with the knowledge of the genetics --> Health Concerns in the German Shepherd Breed then your best bet is to work with your breeder (you must trust them cause you already did the research for them) and other people you train/trial and trust.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

